

Ask HN: If technical cofounder, when is business cofounder needed - jpd750

I am technical founder right now of my own software startup.<p>Right now, I'm developing the software and am seeking a business cofounder.<p>I lack domain expertise in the various parts of the business side of a startup.<p>However,I am willing to learn it, but I cannot do everything (as I've recently had to learn myself).<p>I am talking to one particular business cofounder (business/marketing end), but he basically doesn't want to join yet because there is no product yet (I'm pounding my fingers working on it). Is this guy likely not the right business cofounder for my startup? He doesn't want to consider being a cofounder until after the software is in MVP<p>Ideally - while I'm busting my butt to develop, he could be busting his butt to realize our first clients, including beta testers, proper marketing/sales etc. There is no question the product in MVP form will be ready by May/June of this year.<p>Is this a realistic view of a business cofounder at this stage (pre-product) or is he right in not joining until a product is developed that he can sell?
======
ScottWhigham
Good luck. You are in a position lots of us have been in. You have to realize
your place in this discussion with your potential co-founder: you are a
salesman. You must sell him (or her) on the idea that joining you in this
quest will help him realize his dreams. Are you doing that? If not, then no
one will join you. Are you able to convincingly explain the product in such a
way that he can understand it, see its benefits, and see how he can sell it?
If not, forget it - you're on your own.

~~~
jpd750
I think he sees the value in the product (since he eventually wants to sell
it) but he doesnt seem like he wants to put in the work right now with
identifying customers, customer dev.

~~~
ScottWhigham
Then he doesn't see what you see, hence he isn't willing to commit like you
have. Until you get him (or anyone else) to see what you see (in the market,
the potential, etc), then you won't be able to make anyone commit like you
have. If he saw what you see, then he would absolutely commit, right? Since he
hasn't, the problem has to be in your communication skills.

It sounds like you need to work on your ability to communicate just what it is
that you have.

